# Sex after laprascopy for ectopic pregnancy



## skeet9924

Hi ladies, this may be a stupid question. I had a lacrascopy surgery ( think that's what it's called ) for an ectopic pregnancy 3 weeks ago. The dr was able to save my tube. She had told me not to have sex for 6 weeks but could ttc after first period. I have found lately that I really just want to have sex and connect with my oh. We have been doing other things to try to be intimate with each other but it's just not fully satisfying me. I was wondering how long I should wait to have sex if we use protection? I am willing to wait the 6 weeks to ttc, but to wait that long just to have sex seems long? Any ideas??


----------



## LeeC

Hi Skeet. I resumed after 3 weeks if I remember correctly. I had an ectopic in January and lost my right tube.
I was bleeding fairly heavily for a few days following the op but once I started to feel ok we decided that we would "try it" carefully and we were fine.
We def did not wait 6 weeks. As long as you feel like you have healed you should be ok, I think there would be minimal risk of infection now.
Hope this helps and so sorry for your loss x.


----------



## LeeC

Also the specialist at the time said we could TTC again as soon as, probs because of my age (38) and history of recurrent miscarriage.


----------



## skeet9924

Just curious.. I gave in and had sex around 3 weeks.. Well I'm now on cd 39 and still no af.. How long did it take for af to come back??


----------



## Mika2481

Did you become pregnant during those 3 weeks after your ectopic or are you still ttc? I recently had an ectopic and am going through the same thing as you.


----------



## skeet9924

I am still Ttc.. However due to ohs work hours we rarely see each other.. So it makes it difficult. Also since my ectopic my cycles are no longer regular.. Im not ovulating regularly anymore. There is a thread on this site called Ttc after ectopic.. And a few ladies on there got preg right away. 

Sorry to hear of your ectopic :hugs:


----------

